# Deer Creek



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

How do the pheasants look at Deer Creek this year?? Anybody checked it out??


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know how they are this year but last year I did fairly well . On 5 trips there I seen at least one bird every time I went , one day we seen 5 but all of them were hens. I managed to bag two there last year. I went on opening day and that place is packed with people cause of the pheasant and rabbit hunters both combined.Well wish you luck this year. I'd like to find some good grouse and quail hunting somewhere's if anyone knows where there at.


----------

